# sand fleas



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I was out doing some surf fishing for pomps yesterday and it was the first time I used sandfleas. I was wondering where is the best place to hook the things?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

This post should answer all your sandflea questions...

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic137339-16-1.aspx


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly where is the best place, but last Wednesday I got a slew of them right under the pier at Navarre pier. I was surprised because the north wind had knocked the surf down to almost nothing and I thought it would be better with a little surf.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a good web site that shows how they do it on the west coast

http://www.scsurffishing.com/articles/hookingsandcrabs.htm


----------



## Joshua's Jigs (Oct 27, 2008)

Popular belief is to hook them from the belly up thru the back. NOT GOOD. Ever come back with just a shell? Thats because the Pompano love the eggs that the female sandflea carry under her belly. And if you hook thru the belly up through the back shell, then the Pompano is biting at the bend of the hook. Not a great way to try to hook a fish. Use a female flea with eggs for your best shot, locate the eggs, then penetrate the hook downwards leaving the point of the hook in the egg sack. you will increase your hookup percentage by tenfold.

James @ WWW.JOSHUASJIGS.COM

Visit us for all of your Pompano Fishing needs.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow. thanks a heap James. Very informative


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good idea man, never thought about that, but makes sense, will try it next time.

Thanks for the info


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

#2 owner mutu light circle hook, use sandfleas no bigger than a nickel.


----------

